#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  Koken voor vrienden

## Tina B

Hallo, morgen komen er 2 Marokkaanse vrienden eten van mij. Zij eten halal. Nu ben ik zelf geen Marokkaanse en twijfel ik heel hard wat wel mag en wat niet. ik dacht Fettuccine Alfredo te maken. Dat is een pasta met een saus van roomboter en Parmezaanse kaas. Hierbij geef ik dan kip en gestoomde groenten. Is dit ok?Als hapje zou ik wrap rolletjes serveren met gerookte zalm en kruidenkaas.Kan er iemand mij hiermee helpen?Ik wil het niet aan hun vragen omdat ik niet wil dat ze denken dat ze het mij lastig maken.Alvast bedankt voor jullie reacties!Groetjes,Tina

----------


## GentleMan86

Ja, kan!
Het vlees haal je gewoon bij een islamitische slager, geen alcohol in t eten doen en it's all good.

----------

